# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  الأمم المتحدة تفتح تحقيقا في حادثة استشهاد جنودنا في هايتي

## تحية عسكريه

توقع وصول جثمان الشهداء الخمسة من هاييتي مساء اليوم وتشييع جثمانهم غدا لمثواه الأخير 
أخبار الأردن- 
من المتوقع ان تصل مساء اليوم طائرة عسكرية تقل جثامين شهداء الواجب الخمسة الذين استشهدوا في تحطم طائرة نقل عسكرية في هاييتي الجمعة الماضي.

وقال مصدر امني لـ "العرب اليوم" ان مراسم دفن رسمية ستجرى للشهداء غدا الثلاثاء لمواراة جثامينهم مكتفيا المصدر بذلك من دون اعطاء مزيد من التفاصيل.

في الوقت الذي تواصل فيه الامم المتحدة تحقيقاتها في تحطم طائرة نقل عسكرية من نوع كاسا 212 تابعة للامم المتحدة بعد سقوطها في منطقة وعرة بالقرب من جبال في هاييتي في بيان صادر عنها والذي استشهد عليها 11 ضابطا وفردا عسكريا بينهم 5 ضباط اردنيين و6 من الاورغواي.

ووفق البيان الصادر عن الامم المتحدة فقد كانت الطائرة في رحلة استطلاعية عادية جنوب شرق هاييتي عندما تحطمت ظهرا في المناطق الجبلية على بعد 45 كيلومترا من العاصمة بور او برانس.

وقد تم انتشال الجثث الاحدى عشر من موقع الحطام ونقلها الى العاصمة بور او برانس حيث مقر قوة حفظ السلام الدولية.

ويذكر ان قوة حفظ السلام الدولية موجودة منذ عام 2004 في هاييتي التي تعتبر اكثر الدول فقرا في النصف الغربي من الكرة الارضية. 
(العرب اليوم - ليندا معايعة) 
توقع وصول جثمان الشهداء الخمسة من هاييتي مساء اليوم وتشييع جثمانهم غدا لمثواه الأخير 
أخبار الأردن- 
من المتوقع ان تصل مساء اليوم طائرة عسكرية تقل جثامين شهداء الواجب الخمسة الذين استشهدوا في تحطم طائرة نقل عسكرية في هاييتي الجمعة الماضي.

وقال مصدر امني لـ "العرب اليوم" ان مراسم دفن رسمية ستجرى للشهداء غدا الثلاثاء لمواراة جثامينهم مكتفيا المصدر بذلك من دون اعطاء مزيد من التفاصيل.

في الوقت الذي تواصل فيه الامم المتحدة تحقيقاتها في تحطم طائرة نقل عسكرية من نوع كاسا 212 تابعة للامم المتحدة بعد سقوطها في منطقة وعرة بالقرب من جبال في هاييتي في بيان صادر عنها والذي استشهد عليها 11 ضابطا وفردا عسكريا بينهم 5 ضباط اردنيين و6 من الاورغواي.

ووفق البيان الصادر عن الامم المتحدة فقد كانت الطائرة في رحلة استطلاعية عادية جنوب شرق هاييتي عندما تحطمت ظهرا في المناطق الجبلية على بعد 45 كيلومترا من العاصمة بور او برانس.

وقد تم انتشال الجثث الاحدى عشر من موقع الحطام ونقلها الى العاصمة بور او برانس حيث مقر قوة حفظ السلام الدولية.

ويذكر ان قوة حفظ السلام الدولية موجودة منذ عام 2004 في هاييتي التي تعتبر اكثر الدول فقرا في النصف الغربي من الكرة الارضية. 
(العرب اليوم - ليندا معايعة) 
وكالات – نقلت وكالات الأنباء ما مفاده ان الامم المتحدة فتحت تحقيقا في ظروف تحطم طائرة تابعة لها في هايتي السبت والتي قضى اثر تحطمها 5 عسكريين اردنيين هم الشهداء العقيد الرکن عبيدالله ابراهيم حميدان المواجدة والمقدم الرکن جهاد سمرين حسين مهيرات ورائد دفاع مدني ابراهيم محمد رزق الشرمان وملازم اول بلال احمد راشد ابو حجيلة وضابط صف عامر محمود عبدالله الرواشدة. وقال متحدث باسم الامم المتحدة ان التحقيق سيستغرق بضعا من الوقت وان فرق الانقاذ تمكنت من اخلاء الجثامين من موقع الحادث باستخدام المروحيات بسبب وعورة المنطقة كما جمعت عينات من حطام الطائرة . و من المتوقع ان يغادر قريبا وفد اردني الى هايتي لاستكمال ترتيبات احضار جثامين الشهداء ليحتضنهم تراب الوطن بعد عدة ايام في مراسم عسكرية . 

كان الشهداء قضوا في تحطم طائرة من طراز " كزا " اصطدمت الجمعة بسفح جبل على حدود هايتي والدومنيكان في منطقة تدعى " بي موري " .والصور المرفقة ادناه للطائرة بعد تحطمها و بثتها وكالة الاسوشيتيد برس ليل السبت الاحد . هذا وزار مراسلو صحيفة الدستور سمير مرايات وحسني العتوم ومنصور الطراونة وصالح الفراية وزعيم العبادي وحسني العتوم وايمن عبدالحفيظ بيوت عزاء الشهداء ونقلوا روايات و شهادات عن حياة المغفور لهم : بقلب مؤمن بالقضاء والقدر ، رفع والد الشهيد وكيل اول عامر محمود الرواشدة أكف الضراعة إلى الله عز وجل أن يتغمد ولده عامر بواسع رحمته ويدخله الجنة مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والأبرار. 

وقال الحاج محمود الرواشدة ان ولده الذي استشهد أثناء تأديته واجب حفظ السلام في هاييتي رافعا اسم هذا الحمى الطهور عاليا ، كان مثالا للابن البار بوالديه والملتزم بدينه وبالأخلاق الحميدة بعد أن أمضى ثلاثة أشهر ونيفا في واجبه مع زملائه في هاييتي لم ينقطع يوما فيها عن محادثة والدته وإخوته إلا في يوم الحادث الصدمة. وقال الحاج الرواشدة إننا نحتسب شهداءنا الأبرار بين يدي رحمة الله عز وجل ، داعيا ، ودموع الحزن تملأ مقلتيه ، أن يدخل الله شهداء الوطن الجنان ومنازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين.وأضاف أن الشهيد عامر الذي قضى عن 35 عاما له ولد واحد عمره خمس سنوات.وتابع الحاج الرواشدة ان والدة عامر ما زالت في صدمة منذ أن سمعت خبر استشهاده "حيث كنا كعادتنا ننتظر مكالمته اليومية بأحر من الجمر غير اننا في يوم الجمعة استغربنا عدم اتصاله لنتأكد بعد ساعات انه استشهد مع رفاق له في الواجب بتحطم طائرتهم في مهمة استطلاعية. وأكد عدد من أقرباء الشهيد الرواشدة ان هذه الكوكبة من الشهداء الأبطال الذين ما هابوا يوما المنايا تسير في ركب من سبقهم من الشهداء على أسوار القدس وثرى فلسطين وفي ميادين القتال والتدريب ، شعارهم دوما "المنية ولا الدنية" ، يمشون ورؤوسهم شامخة إلى السماء في سبيل رفعة الوطن وسمعته الطيبة.وقالوا ان شهداء الوطن المخلصين الأسود الأشاوس سيبقون أوسمة ونياشين على صدر الوطن الذي لن ينساهم على مدى الدهر بقلوب مؤمنة صابرة وشاكرة لقضاء الله وقدره ، احتسب ذوو الشهيد الملازم اول بلال ابو حجيلة شهيدهم البطل عند الله مع الانبياء والصديقين والصالحين ، حيث لقي الشهيد البطل مع رفاق الدرب وجه ربه راضيا مرضيا وهو يقوم بتقديم شرف واجبه العسكري والانساني.وقال خال الشهيد ، علي ابو حجيلة ، ان الشهادة شرف يسعى له الانسان في حياته ، مضيفا ان ابنهم البطل الشهيد بلال فاز برضا الله ونال الشهادة كما تمناها ويتمناها معه كل الاشاوس من جنودنا الابطال في ميادين الشرف والاباء. 
وقال "اننا نحتسب ابننا الشهيد عند الله الذي قضى مؤديا واجبه العسكري من اجل وطنه وتلبية لنداء قيادته الهاشمية التي نفتديها بالمهج والارواح ، وهذا هو ديدن الرجال الذين يلبون النداء ويعملون بصمت من اجل إعلاء الحق والعدل والانسانية".واضاف "نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا جميعا للعمل من اجل وطننا الغالي وقائده الملهم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله ورعاه".واشار الى ان الشهيد بلال هو اكبر افراد اسرته ولم يتزوج بعد ، مرددا قوله تعالى "ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء عند ربهم يرزقون". 
احتسب ذوو الشهيد قائد قوة حفظ السلام الأردنية في هاييتي العقيد الركن عبيدالله ابراهيم المواجدة من بلدة العراق محافظة الكرك ، فقيد الوطن الذي استشهد أثناء تأديته الواجب في هاييتي الى جانب عدد من رفاقه في السلاح فداء للوطن الغالي ولقائده المفدى.وقال علي المواجدة ، ابن عم الشهيد ، وأبناء الشهيد ان فقيد الوطن نذر نفسه فداء للأردن وقيادته الحكيمة واستشهد وهو يؤدي أسمى الواجبات الانسانية أثناء عمله في قوات حفظ السلام الأردنية في هاييتي ، مؤكدين انتماءهم لثرى الأردن الطهور وولاءهم المطلق للقيادة الهاشمية الحكيمة.ولفت المواجدة الى أن الشهيد رب أسرة مؤلفة من أربعة أبناء وفتاة جميعهم على مقاعد الدراسة في المدارس والجامعات. وقال ابن الشهيد الأكبر ، ربيع ، ان استشهاد والده يعتبر شرفا للأردن والأردنيين وأنهم قد نذروه فداء لتراب الوطن الغالي ، مؤكدين التفافهم حول القيادة الهاشمية الحكيمة ، لافتا الى أنهم سيسيرون على درب والدهم في الانتماء الصادق للوطن وللعرش الهاشمي. والفقيد المولود عام م1962 تخرج في الكلية العسكرية برتبة ملازم حيث تدرج في الرتب العسكرية الى رتبة عقيد ركن ، وهو حائز على سيف الشرف ومساهم في العديد من الدورات في المجالات العسكرية المختلفة منها دورة الصاعقة وكلية القادة والأركان والقادة العظام. من جهة ثانية عبر شقيق الشهيد ، عبد الله ابراهيم ، عن اعتزازه وكبريائه بأن قضى شقيقه فداء للوطن وقائده المفدى ، وهو يقوم بواجب انساني لحفظ السلام في منطقة كانت تعج بالحروب والويلات. استقبل ابناء وعائلة الشهيد الرائد ابراهيم محمد رزق الشرمان والذي استشهد خلال تأدية واجبه في هاييتي نبأ استشهاده بكل رباطة جأش وفخر واعتزاز. 
وقالوا خلال زيارة الى بيت العزاء في بلدة حوفا المزار بمحافظة اربد انه وبكل معاني العز والفخر وباكاليل الورود نزف الى الوطن الغالي ابننا شهيد الواجب والانسانية الرائد ابراهيم فهو الجندي الوفي للاردن الغالي كما اراده القائد الاعلى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني شبلا من اشبال الاسرة الاردنية وجنديا يلبي نداء الواجب شأنه بذلك شأن اخوانه وزملائه بالسلاح محتسبينه وزملاءه الذين قضوا نحبهم معه عند الله عز وجل. وفي بيت العزاء قال شقيق الشهيد يحي الشرمان انه كان يستمع الى احدى محطات الاخبار والتي اعلنت سقوط طائرة في هاييتي وقد انتابه شعور وخوف شديدين على شقيقه. 
ويضيف: قمت بالاتصال به ولا مجيب فاتصلت باحد زملائه الذي نقل الي الخبر وهو يجهش بالبكاء وبعدها تم الاتصال بنا من قبل المسؤولين واعلمونا بنبأ استشهاده.ويتذكر شقيقه يحيى انه قبل 100 يوم قام وعدد من عائلته بمرافقته الى المطار لتوديعه وكان للشهيد شقيق صغير عمره 4 سنوات وكان مولعا به وفضل توديعه بالمنزل تجنبا للحظة الوداع بالمطار كما قال لابن عمه الذي عاد وقتها من هاييتي وقال له هل تعتقد بانني سأعود الى الوطن كما عدت. 
ويقول ابنه الاكبر مالك انا اكبر اخوتي وادرس هندسة كهرباء في جامعة التكنولوجيا ولي اخت تدرس مادة الترجمة في جامعة اليرموك و3 اخوة في المدرسة واخي زيد الصغير الذي ولد بعد سفر والدي بعشرة ايام وكم كان والدي رحمه الله تواقا لرؤيته عن قرب.ويضيف مالك وهو لا يتمالك نفسه كونه غير مصدق لما حدث انه ومنذ سفر والده يقوم وافراد اسرته يوميا بالاتصال مع والدهم عبر الانترنت صوتا وصورة وليلة الحادث حاولوا الاتصال معه الا انهم لم يستطيعوا وبدأوا بالاتصالات الى ان علموا بالخبر من قبل زملاء والدهم ومن قيادة الدفاع المدني.وقال ان والده كان همه الوحيد في هذه الدنيا رضى الله سبحانه وتعالى والعمل على تدريسه واخوته في الجامعات. بقلوب مؤمنة صابرة وشاكرة لقضاء الله وقدره ، احتسب ذوو الشهيد الملازم اول بلال ابو حجيلة شهيدهم البطل عند الله مع الانبياء والصديقين والصالحين ، حيث لقي الشهيد البطل مع رفاق الدرب وجه ربه راضيا مرضيا وهو يقوم بتقديم شرف واجبه العسكري والانساني. 
وقال خال الشهيد ، علي ابو حجيلة ، ان الشهادة شرف يسعى له الانسان في حياته ، مضيفا ان ابنهم البطل الشهيد بلال فاز برضا الله ونال الشهادة كما تمناها ويتمناها معه كل الاشاوس من جنودنا الابطال في ميادين الشرف والاباء.وقال "اننا نحتسب ابننا الشهيد عند الله الذي قضى مؤديا واجبه العسكري من اجل وطنه وتلبية لنداء قيادته الهاشمية التي نفتديها بالمهج والارواح ، وهذا هو ديدن الرجال الذين يلبون النداء ويعملون بصمت من اجل إعلاء الحق والعدل والانسانية". 
واضاف "نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا جميعا للعمل من اجل وطننا الغالي وقائده الملهم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله ورعاه".واشار الى ان الشهيد بلال هو اكبر افراد اسرته ولم يتزوج بعد ، مرددا قوله تعالى "ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء عند ربهم يرزقون". غص بيت عزاء الشهيد المقدم الركن جهاد المهيرات بذوي الفقيد وعشيرته وأبناء الوطن الذين توافدوا الى بيت العزاء في منطقة وادي السير ـ حي المدق بعراق الامير ، فور تبلغهم نبأ استشهاد جهاد الذي قضى مع رفاقه الابطال في حادث تحطم الطائرة في هاييتي .المحامي عبد الحفيظ المهيرات ، ابن عم الشهيد ، قال ان الفقيد المولود عام 1968 ، أسر القلوب بحرصه على تأدية أعمال الخير ، ما جعله محبوبا لدى الجميع ، إضافة الى تمتعه بحس اجتماعي جعله مقربا لهم ، لافتا الى أنه أب لخمسة اطفال ذكور أصغرهم يبلغ من العمر خمسة اعوام في حين ان كبيرهم يبلغ خمسة عشر عاما. 
وأضاف ان المعلومات التي تم إخبارهم بها من قبل الجيش العربي لم تبين موعد إحضار جثمان الشهيد من هاييتي.. وتوقع بعض اقاربه وصول الجثمان الاثنين الى جانب رفاقه الشهداء الاخرين ، ليصطفوا الى جانب رفاقهم شهداء الوطن الغالي.وبين المحامي المهيرات ان الصدمة في البدء كانت سيدة الموقف للجميع خصوصا لوالدته وزوجته وابنائه ، مؤكدا ان وقفة ابناء الاردن من الشرفاء والمخلصين لتراب الوطن الغالي الى جانبهم بمواساتهم في مصابهم الجلل وتوجههم لبيت العزاء فور تجهيزه عملت على التخفيف من هول الصدمة. رحمهم الله واسكنهم فسيح جنانه والهم اهلهم الصبر والسلوان ..

----------


## احمد دقامسة

الله يرحمهم شهداء :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

الله يرحمهم شهداء الاردن  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يرحمهم شهداء


 
تعيش يا ابو حميد مثواهم الجنة نشالله  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يرحمهم شهداء الاردن


 
آمين ويصبر أهلهم  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


 

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------

